# New truck



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

The company I work for just got me this truck. Still needs to be lettered yet but what a huge upgrade from a Chevy Express 2500 van to this.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

almost too big. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I have had it the truck for 3 days now I love it. Drove it thru Boston yesterday no problem getting it thru some smaller streets yet


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice to work out of.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I recently sold mine like that. Now I'm working out of my small Dodge Ram till I figure out what I want. What a difference going from that big truck to a smaller one.


----------

